# Help me pick a POS



## Johann (Apr 17, 2002)

Magnum.

I flew out for an interview once and got an Impala as a rental car. God I hated that car. The car made me feel like a 75 year old man with an AARP card.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Johann said:


> Magnum.
> 
> I flew out for an interview once and got an Impala as a rental car. God I hated that car. The car made me feel like a 75 year old man with an AARP card.


:rofl:


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Seems like I rented an Impala a year or two ago and was shocked at how little improvement there was from the 1970, 1972 and 1985 Impalas my dad had (when new)


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> I don't like either but the Magnum would be much better.


I bet a Ford Taurus would be a better choice than either?


----------



## ProcyonB (Aug 16, 2004)

:bustingup


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Yet another Magnum vote.

I found out the hard way that if you try to power-brake a Impala (it was a hertz rental), the computer will put the car into "limp" mode for about 15 seconds.. won't let you exceed something like 10mph.


----------



## alex 540i (Oct 7, 2006)

the impala is a ghetto rental device, please lose the AARP card and get the magnum


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

This thread's so old the Impala has gone through a new model (Still a POS though). So, I wonder what the OP eventually got? Now, he'd probably be able to get a Charger, so it even be less of a choice.


----------

